# Betta and shrimp/snails



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Will Bettas eat them? I have a 10 gallon w/ a Betta and 2 frogs. I had a trumpet snail and a bamboo shrimp but I can't seem to find them this morning, I added a Betta to the tank yesterday...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

The betta probably ate the shrimp, but I don't think it could eat the snail. I'm assuming you mean a MTS? How big was the shrimp?


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Lydia said:


> The betta probably ate the shrimp, but I don't think it could eat the snail. I'm assuming you mean a MTS? How big was the shrimp?


 Shrimp is a bamboo shrimp about 1" long. Found him today hiding, found the snail too... but I'd already taken the betta back after I caught him chasing the frogs. Didn't find the shrimp/snail until later - shrimp was hiding which was unsual (he's been hiding all day in a plant). Glad I didn't euthanize the betta, he was a little aggressive but he was beautiful. I hope he ends up in a good home...


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Bettas should be fine with ADF's and Snails. I guess it depends on how aggressive your individual Betta is... they will eat shrimps though.


----------

